# Waxed chest on your man = more sex? Women yes or no? Men does it itch?



## RomanticHusband (Jan 30, 2013)

Besides losing weight and working out I am trying to make myself more attractive to my wife. I want her to want to have sex more. 

42yrs old, and I have a nice fur chest. Full on 70's like. Yup some on the back too. I am not a walking rug. My wife is the same age as me. Now I have always been like this. Even when we first met 20yrs ago. However she has made comments to her GF's about a friend of mine that is all trimmed up. Not about him be hairless but just fit and attractive, they "should meet him" etc. kind of stuff. 

Is is worth it to have my chest and back waxed? I can deal with the pain doing it. Just is it worth it? 

Also guys, I have thinned the hair on my chest before with a razor. But it itched like hell for weeks. Is this the same with a waxed chest?


----------



## ClimbingTheWalls (Feb 16, 2013)

I would ask her, if I were you. No point in going through the pain if she then doesn't like it.

I personally love a hairy chest on a man and would be very miffed if he removed the hair without mentioning something to me first.

If he wanted to remove it because he wanted to see what it was like, then fine, I would tell him to go ahead, but if he was just doing it for my benefit I would ask him not to.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I've considered this too as hairy chests seem to be on the out with women now days.
I'm also the only man my wife has ever been in a relationship with who had hair on his chest.

Also as I'm getting older this **** is getting thicker!

Maybe I'll try a little trim with some shears..I dunno.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Some ladies might rave about it.It's not to my liking though.My ex had a hairy chest and a hairy tummy.I loved it.
My SO has very little body hair but what he does have,I love.

My ex used to trim his with an electric razor to keep it under control,I preferred when it was growing back out.SO doesn't trim at all and it's awesome

If your wife isn't having sex with you,it's probably safe to say it has nothing to do with how hairy you are...


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

My H is not a hairy guy at all. Very little on his chest. Very little on his legs and absolutely none on his back (thank god). I do like some hair but not sure what I how I would feel about none.


----------



## notperfectanymore (Mar 1, 2012)

PLEASE don't manscape!!! EWE!!! Like many women my age (mid 40's) we like our men to be MEN! Hair and all! I agree a walking carpet might need to be trimmed (we have a friend like this that has skin issues he is so hairy) but any man I see with a smooth chest reminds me of a BOY...not a man.


----------



## Leasel (Mar 30, 2013)

You should ask your wife. You're considering doing this for her, and she can easily tell you if she wants you to do that or not. Personally, I love my husband's hairy chest, along with every other hairy part of his body. That being said, every women is interested in different things, and your wife may not like the hair. The only way you'll find out is by asking her.


----------



## QuestioningMyMarriage (Apr 3, 2013)

It's definitely more fashionable (for lack of a better word) for women and men to have less and less hair. I'm in my early 40s, and in high school and into my 20s I don't recall ever hearing anyone once mentioned that they waxed anything.

I work with a lot of younger people and there is a lot more hair removal going on these days. I know, makes me sound old. Personally like a man with hair on his chest but ask your wife what she likes.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I have very little hair on my chest. When people talk about how 'real men' have hairy chests, I tell them 'real men keep it worn off'.


----------



## Playing Catch-Up (Apr 8, 2013)

It's funny because my wife never cared one way or the other, and then we hit our 30s a few years ago, now all she talks about is how much better I'd look waxed or shaved. She's mostly talking about my chest, belly and somewhat down below. I'm not particularly hairy or dark-haired for that matter, but I've at least tried trimming more. In the context of our marriage (WW not really happy with me physically or financially) it's not a welcome development but at least it's something I can do something about.


----------



## JSX (Mar 24, 2013)

You should ask your wife, I have tons of hair on the chest and my back, and I hate it, cannot go to a swimming pool, but my wife loves it (she is in her 20’s) go figure!

I shaved it once and I had to listen to complains for some time.

But according to the media, many women hate it? so just ask her


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

I would not categorize myself as extremely hairy but I definitely have what you might call a "manly chest". My wife says that she loves it and absolutely does not like the bare chested look for guys.


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

I shave my entire upper torse, even under my arms. I like it that way. I've been doing it since my soccer (goalkeeper) days in college. I mistakenly believed that by shaving my arms and the like, I'd be cooler in my uniform and pretty much more aerodynamic (lol, right?). Well, that's more than likely just bro science but it feels good. My wife likes it, but it doesn't lead to more sechs, unfortunately.


----------



## catfan (Jan 12, 2013)

Your wife married you with the hairy chest. After waxing it will be smooth for a while, after that it will grow back and can give you and your wife discomfort.
So talk to your wife and see if she wpuld like you (and her) to go through the stuble trouble


----------



## RomanticHusband (Jan 30, 2013)

Makes sense to ask her if she wants that. I would want her to know I was doing it for her anyway. (Vrs. like I was going looking for other women) 

RH


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

notperfectanymore said:


> PLEASE don't manscape!!! EWE!!! Like many women my age (mid 40's) we like our men to be MEN! Hair and all! I agree a walking carpet might need to be trimmed (we have a friend like this that has skin issues he is so hairy) but any man I see with a smooth chest reminds me of a BOY...not a man.


You go girl! My big guy got this hair brain idea from too many billboards with bare body men....I hated it. He shaved everything and was itchy and sore for weeks...he also felt like he looked girlish cause of it. I like my big furry guy just the way he is. I missed playing with his hairy chest and the feel of his hair on my skin when we cuddle. Ask her first you may get a surprise about what she likes and doesn't like.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

In my mind, a shaved chest and arms shows more definition, muscle-wise. Speaking of, does anyone know a good surgeon? I'm pretty cut. I keed. I keed.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

I've had a lot of hair ever since it first started growing in, and I've never liked it. In the summer, it's like wearing two layers of clothes, one of which is made of wool. No good when every summer day reaches 100+. On top of which, I've always just felt it looks messy. So, from a young age, I always tried to keep my shoulders/back/back of neck smooth. For a while, in college, I shaved my entire torso. That wasn't terribly comfortable, as it would regrow fairly quickly. Over time, I returned to just keeping shoulders/back clean. Durin that time, I met my wife, who enjoys playing with my chest hair, but I still think there's just too much. A few years ago, I started trimming the chest and "down there," to at least make it a bit less dense. I'll admit, trimming there did lead to a bit I an increase in oral, bein much less unruly. Not to long ago, the clippers used for the task died, and my wife found a good deal on a new body groomer and picked it up for me. It doesn't work all that well...the "long" guard that I wanted to use was completely ineffectual, while the "medium" went shorter than I normally do. (Personally, I kinda like it, but I know she'd prefer a bit more.) Been experimenting with keeping the chest trimmed and stomach smooth, it it's somewhat uncomfortable...not to mention difficult to make it look like a natural pattern and break.

We've always had a policy of, "It's your body, so groom however makes you happiest" when it comes to things like that, hairstyles, etc, although we do tend to keep the other in the loop and take each other's tastes into account. If I had my way, and the money to do so, I'd laser off all the hair on the back, chest and stomach.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

If she dislikes fur
The problem is her.

[I did a little manscaping down south once. My wife told me never to do it again. Of course, my wife is a redhead and I love her red furry patch, too. Redheads should _*never *_go Brazilian. At least not REAL redheads.]


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't have any chest hair at all, which works to my benefit. Though other men from other backgrounds have a problem with it - it seems, but there's always women who prefer men with chest hair over those without. At least those guys have control over the amount of hair they have, I don't! So whatever lol

Erm, but manscaping down south? NO, YES IT ITCHES, NEVER AGAIN. I TRIM, and I'm a neat person, so hey, I don't have a jungle, but don't expect me to support deforestation! Bah!

Getting itchy just thinking about it >.>


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

There's a rumor out there that if you shave your hooty-hoo area, it looks bigger.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

You want to suffer an itch during business meetings, dealing with customers, and your job? 

Me: "One sec ma'am, I just need to scratch my balls"
*Scratches balls, then offers hand for handshake with a smile*

THE ITCH IS KILLER I TELL YOU
It's not worth it lol, but that's just my experience


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Have to disagree, Random.

The one time I COMPLETELY shaved that area in college, it did itch like crazy. (TMI alert). Now, I trim the...um...shrubbery and shave the...um...boulders(?). They ve not itched in the 2-3 years I've been doing it. But then, quick maintenance every other morning in the shower probably plays into that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

I prefer a hairy chest.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

=/ Maybe I just have sensitive skin around that region cause I've also tried shaving the outer regions and that still itched like crazy.

Hell still remember when I was with my wife she also loved to pluck my fking ballsac for some reason. Then again, she plucks any hair she sees, especially if it looks "out of place", like hell if there was a nipple hair growing, we ended up wrestling and resulted in it becoming her LIFETIME AMBITION to pluck it.

Same with white hairs, she even waited until I was asleep to do it a few times. Hell glad to be rid of her actually come to think of it, though my next ex wife would probably have a plucking habit too, bah! Good thing I'm staying away


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> =/ Maybe I just have sensitive skin around that region cause I've also tried shaving the outer regions and that still itched like crazy.
> 
> Hell still remember when I was with my wife she also loved to pluck my fking ballsac for some reason. Then again, she plucks any hair she sees, especially if it looks "out of place", like hell if there was a nipple hair growing, we ended up wrestling and resulted in it becoming her LIFETIME AMBITION to pluck it.
> 
> Same with white hairs, she even waited until I was asleep to do it a few times. Hell glad to be rid of her actually come to think of it, though my next ex wife would probably have a plucking habit too, bah! Good thing I'm staying away


That is horrible. I would have thrown all the tweezers away and threatened to shave her head while she slept if she tried it again. Sounds like she has OCD.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

She just bought new ones, same thing happened when I threw away cuffs years ago before marriage after the stunt she pulled. Funny actually considering a near-repeat of that stunt ended our reconciliation efforts spectacularly on V-day... ****, it's only been 2 months ago, feels like a fking lifetime!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I love a hairy chested man, love running my hands all over him and lying with my head on his chest.

But if you do get it waxed I doubt it would be itchy, it isn't for women when they get bits waxed. Shaving yes, itchy as hell.

The only men that should get waxed are cyclists. Waxed legs and chests on cyclists are hot hot hot


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> She just bought new ones, same thing happened when I threw away cuffs years ago before marriage after the stunt she pulled. Funny actually considering a near-repeat of that stunt ended our reconciliation efforts spectacularly on V-day... ****, it's only been 2 months ago, feels like a fking lifetime!


She did that again?
After all the **** it brought about before?

I was taking a break from here when you and yours split Random so I wasn't aware of what exactly happened.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I'm liking this thread.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

tacoma said:


> She did that again?
> After all the **** it brought about before?
> 
> I was taking a break from here when you and yours split Random so I wasn't aware of what exactly happened.


Which one? The plucking or the cuffing?
If the plucking, it's a habit of hers that flared up randomly, but it's minor compared to the later, just an utter annoyance
If the cuffing, no she didn't proceed to torture me, but she ignored safewords, and refused to admit how she was wrong, and considering we were already in a bad state as we were in reconciliation, we kept fighting until we both decided it was enough - hence we're ending it for good. Guess it was the shove off the cliff when we were already tacking along it.

Old thread here:
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/67678-v-day-sex-fight-10.html

It was my fault as much as hers and I admitted it, but she didn't do the same and I just had enough I guess.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

notperfectanymore said:


> PLEASE don't manscape!!! EWE!!! Like many women my age (mid 40's) we like our men to be MEN! Hair and all! I agree a walking carpet might need to be trimmed (we have a friend like this that has skin issues he is so hairy) but any man I see with a smooth chest reminds me of a BOY...not a man.


I'm sorry, you see them as boys? You would seriously look at the man below and tell him that he looks like a boy? (He's mid 40s too, btw)


Anyway, I do agree that it's a better idea to ask her what she would prefer. My husband has a bit of hair on his chest... not furry, but definitely has hair. My dad has very little hair on his chest. Even if he had none (and it's very close to that), I'd never dream of telling my dad (63) that his chest makes him look like a boy. That's just plain ridiculous, IMO. Hair isn't what makes a man a man.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Which one? The plucking or the cuffing?


The cuffing.



> If the cuffing, no she didn't proceed to torture me, but she ignored safewords, and refused to admit how she was wrong, and considering we were already in a bad state as we were in reconciliation, we kept fighting until we both decided it was enough - hence we're ending it for good. Guess it was the shove off the cliff when we were already tacking along it.


I can't believe she would be that foolish.
That was a stupid test for control, she miscalculated for sure.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

So did I, sometimes I wonder what would have happened if I didn't give her the opportunity to fk up... she had enough after that, so I'm to blame as well, hence I dont really feel much anger towards her, which kinda sucks as I feel more like an epic fail of all things

I was stupid, but... oh well, its over now. I'm looking at climbing towers instead, and looks like I may have to plan a vacation to Brisbane as the Tower training center here in Sydney doesn't have a real tower to climb, might bring my daughter too, no way will she be joining me up there no matter even if she's stripped to me with a hundred harnesses though

Ne ways back to topic, manscaping... NO NO


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> Hair isn't what makes a man a man.


:rofl:
Considering I can't grow much chest hair, YAY 

Then again, I'm YAY ne ways since it's become a trend nowadays, all the waxing and sh-t lol, I reckon other men who do have natural chest hair need more yays than me in this regard


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

notperfectanymore said:


> PLEASE don't manscape!!! EWE!!! Like many women my age (mid 40's) we like our men to be MEN! Hair and all! I agree a walking carpet might need to be trimmed (we have a friend like this that has skin issues he is so hairy) but any man I see with a smooth chest reminds me of a BOY...not a man.


:iagree: I have a friend who told me how he shaved EVERYTHING and I was shocked and not at all impressed. I always thought he had just the right amount of chest hair and as far as not having ANYTHING "down there"? I think *some* trimming is nice but to shave it ALL off? That's rather bizarre. 

My friend seemed rather surprised at my reaction but my reasoning was "Why would you want to look like an 11 year old boy?"

I think a man should have some hair. Just trim it up. I'm not crazy about the hair back though. But some chest hair is nice to have! :smthumbup:


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Maricha75 said:


> I'm sorry, you see them as boys? You would seriously look at the man below and tell him that he looks like a boy? (He's mid 40s too, btw)


Please send him over to my house because he's NO boy.  :smthumbup:


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> I'm sorry, you see them as boys? You would seriously look at the man below and tell him that he looks like a boy? (He's mid 40s too, btw)


No, I wouldn't tell him he looks like a boy. Not with those man boobs.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

JSX said:


> You should ask your wife, I have tons of hair on the chest and my back, and I hate it, cannot go to a swimming pool,


Why can't you go to a pool?

One of the guys I often share lanes with is Egyptian and he's the proverbial walking carpet (except his head, go figure...).


----------



## notperfectanymore (Mar 1, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> I'm sorry, you see them as boys? You would seriously look at the man below and tell him that he looks like a boy? (He's mid 40s too, btw)
> 
> 
> Anyway, I do agree that it's a better idea to ask her what she would prefer. My husband has a bit of hair on his chest... not furry, but definitely has hair. My dad has very little hair on his chest. Even if he had none (and it's very close to that), I'd never dream of telling my dad (63) that his chest makes him look like a boy. That's just plain ridiculous, IMO. Hair isn't what makes a man a man.


Yuck...DO NOT like Vin...think more like Sam Elliott in Mask  That is my kind of man


----------

